# Craftsman garage door problem



## seanf12 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a Craftsman garage door opener (not sure of the model but it's about 12 yrs old), and when trying to close the door, it comes down a few inches and then goes back up with the light flashing on the unit, as if something is obstructing. When I look at both senors, the green lights on both are sometimes out, sometimes blinking, sometimes dim in and out, etc. I've tried cleaning the lens on both, checked for loose wires, etc. and everything seems to be ok. Any thoughts? Is it possible both sensors have died?

Thanks!


----------



## hondafrank (Jul 26, 2010)

There should be a down force adjustment on the garage door opener. Try increasing and see what happens.


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

If the opener senses an obstruction it will stop and go back up. It could be that you just need a little lubrication or adjustment on the door. Try releasing the door from the opener and open and close it manually to see if there is a tight spot and go from there. I've had the same problem with my Craftsman and lube usually does the trick.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Good suggestions so far. :up:

I guess I'm confused about the lights. In general (not sure of your specific model), the lights should continuously be on green. 

If it is only the sensors, then using your remote, the door should never even try to close. If (again, depends on model) you can hold the hard-wired button by the garage door in and close the door, then it's the sensors.

So if it is something in-between, then I think it's either the sensors or too much resistance. Check and make sure all the wheels are in the track and everything looks like it should flow smoothly. Like Rameam suggested, some lubricant can work wonders. A good way to test that is pull the cord to disengage the door from the opener track and see if you can work the door by hand. While it may be a bit heavy depending on the door composition, you should be able to move the door up and down OK. 

By the sound of it, I might lean towards the main unit needing adjustment. Get the book/instruction manual for it and follow the instructions for setting the sensors.


----------



## PC_Greg (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi I had this issue also with mine. What i did was ran new wires to both sensors from the actual opener. You might have a pinched wire someplace? Also if you are off by just a little bit they will not register to one another they are very picky! 

Hope this helps!


----------

